# Yarn/Pour 2" offset flange



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Hate to admit this ,,, seeing as I'm officially an old timer .

It has been SO LONG that I have forgotten the PROPER way to yarn in and pour a 2" offset (4") C.I. closet flange .

I packed it real well and poured it ok ,,, but something just didn't feel right .

VERY DIFFICULT to get to .

ANY suggestions ?????

Thank you & MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!

Cal


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

One inch from the the top of the oakum to the lip of the hub? Did you use offset yarning and caulking irons?


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I've yet to get a good set of irons.Even though Killertoiletspider gave a website quite some time ago.

On a side note,offsets in our area are not allowed.If your getting your job inspected you better not let the inspector see it:whistling2:


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> I've yet to get a good set of irons.Even though Killertoiletspider gave a website quite some time ago.
> 
> On a side note,offsets in our area are not allowed.If your getting your job inspected you better not let the inspector see it:whistling2:


Same hear.. Some times you need to make up your own "costom" irons


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Same hear.. Some times you need to make up your own "costom" irons


 YEP ,, that's what I did .

No inspection . Toilet was roughed AT 17" ,,,, needed the help bad !!

Cal


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I love seeing thread like this, 

Excellent


----------

